# Obstacle dimensions / blueprints?



## AbbyK9

Now that we no longer have horses on the property, I will be able to use the level, fenced lower pasture to set up some agility / obedience equipment, and my boss, who has a woodworking shop at home, has kindly offered his help in building some of these obstacles.

Does anyone have the dimensions or blue prints for the A-Frame, window jump, straight jump, and a dog walk? Or any other obstacles, either used in Schutzhund obedience or even agility?


----------



## BlackPuppy

AKC agility equipment dimensions are in Chapter 3.
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/REAGIL.pdf


----------



## BlackPuppy

Page 65 for UKC. UKC has some interesting obstacles.
http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/2010AgilityRulebook.pdf

SORRY, I guess you just want Schutzhund equipment. My bad!


----------



## acillaton

Maybe this will help?


----------



## AbbyK9

> Maybe this will help?


Yes, thank you very much! Exactly what I was looking for for the jump and A-frame/wall.



> SORRY, I guess you just want Schutzhund equipment. My bad!


No, not necessarily just Schutzhund equipment, although that's what I'm primarily looking for. I want to build a course with a variety of equipment - not really agility specific or Schutzhund specific - for having fun with the dogs, building confidence, etc.


----------



## acillaton

AbbyK9 said:


> Yes, thank you very much! Exactly what I was looking for for the jump and A-frame/wall.
> 
> 
> 
> You welcome! Glad I could help. BTW it is hard to see the hight of the wall in that scan. It should be 75" tall. Good luck!


----------



## Uniballer

These are from the DVG America website, and might be a little more up to date and easier to read.

1 meter hurdle

2 meter scaling wall

FYI - these folks have a complete downloadable rule book online with only slight differences (interpretation?) from USCA.


----------



## AbbyK9

Thanks, Uniballer! 

Primary goal here is to build a "confidence course", for lack of a better description, for the pups. Something fun to do to build confidence.


----------

